#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Κύρωση δικτύου κοινόχρηστων χώρων σε οικισμό πριν του 1923 που δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον

## grafeiofwtis

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε για να γίνει αναγνώριση δρόμου ο οποίος υπάρχει;

Τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται. Παρακαλώ διαβάστε τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

